# Enriching gravel of an already established 120 gallon



## JPowers (Jul 25, 2007)

My aquarium already has uncoated Estes deep river regular gravel that I've had for years. It looks good, but probably does nothing for plants. I've decided to mix some CaribSea Eco Complete Planted black gravel in, but I'm not sure how many 20lb bags I should order. The tank is 4' x 2' and 120 gallons. There isn't a whole lot of gravel in there now, but I was wondering if there was a way to calculate approximately (assuming most gravel is of similar density), how many pounds per inch of depth?

If people want to guess or make suggestions, that would be helpful. The more opinions the better! Thank you!


----------



## JPowers (Jul 25, 2007)

I'll answer my own post. I found a nice online calculator:

http://www.plantedtank.net/substratecalculator.html


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Most gravel and sand weigh roughly 100 lbs per cubic foot. 

So... 
4' x 2' x 2" deep (Pretty good if you want to keep some gravel as a cap)=
1.3 cubic feet, or around 130 lbs. 

ADA soils, peat moss and Turface are less dense.


----------

